# Shrimp!



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

So I have 6 cherry shrimp in a tank by themselves. Got them about a month ago and one is pregnant! I'm so excited! They get fed 3 times a week otherwise they just forage on what is on the bottom of the tank. Do you think shrimp will eat shrimp pellets? I'm always looking for new things to give them. So far is just algae wafers and zucchini or cucumber.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

If they are anything like Amanos, they'll eat anything.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Just thought of a new movie title. Night of the cannibalistic shrimp. Lol


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Lol. Luckily, Shrimp such as RCS don't eat other shrimp, or fish unless they are already dead, but I know my Amano's love cooked and skinned peas, they often end up fighting over a bit when there are other bits oif pea in the tank.

EDIT: Do you have java moss? I have heard that RCS babies love java moss and will happily munch on the little tiny things that grow on it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine eat betta pellets, or any fish food I give them. I also feed blanched cucumber and algae wafer crumbs (they are small so they don't need much). They go absolutely nuts for the repashy gel foods-I use soilent green (herbivore) and meat pie (carnivore), they are on top of those within 30 seconds of 'em hitting the substrate. Sadly I have a harder time getting my fish to eat these gels as most are not bottom feeders and this stuff just.. sinks....
I have shrimp specific pellet/food but I never remember to give it to them since they eat the foods I get for the other fish just toss some of it in for the shrimp when feeding fish..


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

@villagersparky No. I don't have any java moss. I've been searching out moss that will grow as carpet. And I don't really like the way java moss looks. I've looked at star moss and really like it. I'll keep looking though. There are other plants in the tank and some hiding places for them as well. 

UPDATE! I have TWO females that are pregnant! Gah! I feel like a new mom already! Lol I've tried peas and they just went to waste and I pulled them out during my water change. 

@aqua aurora, you must have read my mind, I just started a batch of soilent green! That'll be their dinner tonight! Thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Thought I'd share a few terms in the shrimp world ^^
*Berried *is the common term for shrimp carrying eggs (pregnant). Before they can get berried females get *saddled*-a lighter colored patch forms on their back (can be a lighter red, pink, or orange on cherry shrimp). The saddle shows up before their next *molt *(shedding exoskeleton), after the molt they are ready to mate and males usually make quick work of 'it'. The female will keep eggs under her tail for full term and release *shrimplets *(tiny versions of the adults) when they hatch.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Actually one of my berries females just molted. Lol. Thanks for the terminology. I knew all that, but for ease decided to use words that normal people understood. Also. I have heard shrimp people using the word pregnant as well


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Bettajungle said:


> Actually one of my berries females just molted. Lol. Thanks for the terminology. I knew all that, but for ease decided to use words that normal people understood. Also. I have heard shrimp people using the word pregnant as well


Ah k cool ^^ well maybe someone else that reads the thread that's interested in trying shrimp will learn some new terms ^^


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

I was under the impression that berried was used after they were so far along. They are carrying them underneath them. Not behind them yet


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

My female Amano is currently in the saddled stage, too bad that Amano shrimplets can't survive in freshwater.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There's a guy on AquaBid who sells Fissendens carpet; I think JDAquatics sells a moss carpet, too.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> There's a guy on AquaBid who sells Fissendens carpet; I think JDAquatics sells a moss carpet, too.


Thanks for the info. Here is a picture of both berried females


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Just a head's up. I had Fissidens and moss carpets but they collected so much gunk that couldn't be vacuumed out that I took them up. When I vacuumed the stainless and the moss would come up together. Might have been doing it wrong, though.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Just a head's up. I had Fissidens and moss carpets but they collected so much gunk that couldn't be vacuumed out that I took them up. When I vacuumed the stainless and the moss would come up together. Might have been doing it wrong, though.


Good to know. That's one of the reasons I haven't gotten it yet. I vacuum twice a week so that definitely would put a damper on my cleaning schedule


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Thinking of going with subwassertang. For the fry. Not only does it gave a really cool name, but it grows into a nice round bush and provides good cover for shrimplets


----------

